

How old do I look? - myth17
http://www.how-old.net/

======
Errorcod3
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9466298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9466298)

Repost

~~~
gauravagarwalr
To downvote it to oblivion! :D

